# What should I feed my tiny little puppy?



## Sunnylulu (Mar 14, 2013)

My puppy is 9 weeks and weighs 1.3 pounds. I have been feeding him blue b kibble for small dogs. I soak them in warm water and eats a maximum of about 15-20 pieces 3 times per day. Since he is really tiny, I want to fatten him up a little. I definitely don't want to give him diarrhea by changing his food right away. Right now his stools are normal looking and he goes a few times per day. Should I try a different brand of food, or add boiled chicken, raw meat, or egg whites? I am willing to add food to kibble, but I don't have time to cook all his meals. The vet told me that bb food is good, but after reading about it on these forums I'm confused. I want him to be as healthy as possible. What should I do?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I feed Sophie blue buffalo and have since I brought her home at 11 weeks old, she weighed about the same as Louie. I served her a total of half a cup a day, though she didnt really eat much in the beginning. I didn't worry about it because she was still gaining weight like she was suppose to. It's such a big change for them. Unless your vet specifically says they're worried about his weight then I wouldn't worry about it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I fed Bella Blue Buffalo as a puppy and only just recently switched over to Fromm. I know there has been some controversy over Blue Buffalo...I can only speak to my experience, which was a good one. However, since switching to Fromm, Bella's only poops twice per day (as opposed to three on Blue) and the poops are very small. Also, her tear stains seem to be getting better.


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

I feed my puppy blue b. and add just about a 1/2 tsp of boiled chicken. The smell of the chicken makes him gobble it right up. I feed him 3x a day. If you are worried about not eating enough at meals feed wet 3x a day and leave free feeding rest of the day so puppy can snack


----------

